# New FBH affiliated section on RFUK



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

After talks with FBH and RFUK we are pleased to announce the new FBH section for affiliated Societes, Clubs and Groups such as the IHS. The new section is further towards the bottom of the forum. At the moment it is work in progress, and only includes a section for IHS but over the next few weeks we will progress the section into a fully fledged information portal into all of the major Societes in the UK. Have a visit, see what you think - and dont forget to give us feedback of what you would like from this new section!


----------



## CREAKS Society (Jun 6, 2011)

v-max said:


> After talks with FBH and RFUK we are pleased to announce the new FBH section for affiliated Societes, Clubs and Groups such as the IHS. The new section is further towards the bottom of the forum. At the moment it is work in progress, and only includes a section for IHS but over the next few weeks we will progress the section into a fully fledged information portal into all of the major Societes in the UK. Have a visit, see what you think - and dont forget to give us feedback of what you would like from this new section!


Its about time too!!!
Good to see this finally happening on RFUK


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

CREAKS Society said:


> Its about time too!!!
> Good to see this finally happening on RFUK


I'm hoping some unification will take place (amongst other issues that need addressing), I think its important at the moment. Give me a pm with an update, I'd really appreciate it - I'm a bit rusty after a lengthy lay off from the more public duties of the hobby!


----------



## CREAKS Society (Jun 6, 2011)

v-max said:


> I'm hoping some unification will take place (amongst other issues that need addressing), I think its important at the moment. Give me a pm with an update, I'd really appreciate it - I'm a bit rusty after a lengthy lay off from the more public duties of the hobby!


Pm'd you just.
I would love to see not just a rebuilding of bridges between reptile keepers and them to help each other rather than bickering but a united front between all reptile societies, after all we fight with the same passion for the same reason.

I'd just also like to state that a large percentage from the money made at the Creaks show will be going straight into the FBH donation fund, so hope even if people would not naturally attend our show then they will purely just to show support.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------

